# Some newbie questions



## samspade (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
I'm Sam from India, 27 years old and work as a Senior engineer at an MNC. Recently my organization gave me the opportunity to work for a few years from the office in Ottawa,Canada and I have accepted it and the paperwork for my TWP has already started  . I have a few questions to begin with since I have never been to Canada. Any help is highly appreciated.

What is the general turn around time to obtain the temporary work permit? I'm particularly concerned since the expedited process for IT workers wherein the LMO is not required expires on October 1st 2010. Does this mean that we have to finish the entire process including obtaining the permit before sep 30th or is it sufficient to just get into the queue?

Which are the good neighborhoods to live in Ottawa? I'd prefer an area that is cosmopolitan and has a young crowd with pubs, malls and multiplexes nearby and probably a significant expat presence (this is not really a criteria but nice to be in such a locality). Also if it is close to my workplace which is on Carling Avenue, Nepean it would be great. In principle I'm ok traveling about 10 km one way to work everyday. Looking to hear from others what they think

What is the kind of rent I should expect to pay for a 1 bedroom apartment in such a neighborhood. References from fellow expats of realtors who could help me find an apartment would be great help honestly. I'd like to have an apartment to go to when I land in Ottawa

What is the general commission/fees of a realtor who assists you in getting an apartment on rent? Do landlords expect some deposit money?

How easy/difficult is it going to be for me to buy a car after a month of arrival? I don't have the finances to make a 100% payment but i can consider say 25%.

If somebody could give me a reference cost of living in Ottawa that would be super great. I understand this varies from person to person depending on lifestyle, but I'm really looking for a reference figure. I have an upper middle class lifestyle and if salary permits would like to maintain it.

Thanks in advance to all those who read this and can help me by providing answers.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## samspade (Sep 2, 2010)

Some help please!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

samspade said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> What is the general turn around time to obtain the temporary work permit? I'm particularly concerned since the expedited process for IT workers wherein the LMO is not required expires on October 1st 2010. Does this mean that we have to finish the entire process including obtaining the permit before sep 30th or is it sufficient to just get into the queue?
> ...


I've answered in bold above


----------

